# Full body-Sock Mix



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

If you guys were going to run a mixed spread, what's your plan of attack on how to set it up? Mix em together throughout, keep them separated the socks be farthest away, so on...?? Any ideas would be awesome.


----------



## teamoutlaw (Oct 1, 2008)

What I did is run 10dz whiterock canadas when I had the right wind to get a little movement out of them. sprinkled 1dz mallard whiterocks around the blinds and used my ghg fullbodies out front.

I'm 100% sold the ducks don't mind the socks one bit. Now the big canadas I am not so sure about yet.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

All I run is white rock ducks and Canada's. Haven't seen any difference in birds decoying versus fullbodies.


----------

